# MY SeasonPass & to-do list on TiVo's website



## gorba916 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have 42 SeasonPasses. I can't remember them all. I also have no idea what's on my to-do list. Hence online scheduling is a challenge. I lost count the number of times I received e-mails from TiVo 24-hours later claiming programs couldn't record because of scheduling conflicts on my box (I _really_ wanted these programs recorded). I have a suggestion for TiVo (I couldn't find this suggestion on their website so my apology if this exists). While connected to TiVo they could take a snapshot of my SeasonPass and to-do list and place this information somewhere in TiVo Central Online. I can fix scheduling conflicts and alter my SeasonPass and to-do list. When my system connects all this information is delivered back to my TiVo box.


----------



## markharris (Mar 18, 2006)

Actually, this would be great in a slightly broader context. The TIVO website should be able to take a snapshot of the WHOLE status of each box (include season passes and shows already recorded) and present some form of on-line management screens via the web to re-arrange the passes, delete them, delete actual shows, etc. (This was one of my facvorite features that worked perfectly on the REPLAYTV units).


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Why have it on TiVo's website? They keep saying that the reason that they don't have such things is because of the privacy issues of knowing who is watching what. Why not just give us desktop access to what is on our box, with the PC looking at both the TiVo and the online database, and give the PC rather than the web the tools?

I would love to be able to type things in directly, use more complex search algorithms (the much demanded Boolean searches, which would be a bear to use with typing via the remote, but a joy via a keyboard.)

The TiVo website doesn't need a snapshot of your box -- you already have access to the box directly via your own network. Just give us the can-opener to use that data!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

PeternJim said:


> Why have it on TiVo's website? They keep saying that the reason that they don't have such things is because of the privacy issues of knowing who is watching what.


That's no longer a reason - with KidZone and Guru Guides you opt-in and personally identifiable data is uploaded. That's how they can recreate your SPs and WLs now if you use those services. The feline is out of the sack.

Having it on the website is better than local PC access - you can do it from anywhere, not just a PC on the local LAN. It is usable by more people - no worries about PC vs Mac vs Linux, etc. No need to put a full web interface on the TiVo and make it do more heavy lifting, which it is ill-suited to do.

With the features on TiVo's website they could do a very nice AJAX interface that goes above and beyond what is on the TiVo itself.


----------

